# 3 tiêu chí lựa chọn balo đi học cho sinh viên chuẩn khỏi chỉnh



## uyenlam (27/8/19)

*Những chiếc balo đi học chắc chắn sẽ là người bạn đồng hành không thể thiếu của các bạn sinh viên trong những năm tháng trên giảng đường. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu 3 tiêu chí chọn balo cho sinh viên qua bài viết sau nhé*

Chọn balo đi học cho sinh viên không giống như chọn những chiếc balo thông thường khác. Do cấp học được nâng cấp cao hơn bậc học phổ thông nên nhu cầu sử dụng cũng có phần nhiều hơn. Do đó mà khi lựa chọn, nếu không dựa vào những tiêu chí cụ thể thì sẽ rất khó khăn cho các bạn sinh viên.

*1. Lựa chọn tùy theo mục đích sử dụng*
Điều đầu tiên mà các bạn sinh viên cần lưu ý khi lựa chọn balo đi học chính là quan tâm tới mục đích sử dụng của mình. Chiếc balo đi học có thể không chỉ để đựng sách vở hay đồ dùng học tập mà còn rất nhiều vật dụng khác như kẹp đồ án, hộp màu, cọ vẽ hay bản đồ,… Đây đều là những dụng cụ học tập có kích thước không hề nhỏ nên rất cần một chiếc balo đi học đủ lớn để có thể đựng vừa. 

_

_
_Lựa chọn balo đi học tùy theo mục đích sử dụng_​
Do đó, khi lựa chọn balo các bạn sinh viên hãy chú ý tới ngành học của mình để từ đó việc tìm mua sản phẩm cũng dễ dàng và thuận tiện hơn. Ngoài ra, khi đã biết được mục đích sử dụng của mình thì việc các bạn sinh viên lựa chọn được một chiếc balo đi học phù hợp với điều kiện tài chính cũng là một cách rất tốt để tránh lãng phí.

*2. Chọn balo đi học phù hợp với vóc dáng cơ thể*
Tiếp theo, khi lựa chọn balo đi học, các bạn sinh viên cần phải lựa chọn cho mình những sản phẩm phù hợp với vóc dáng cơ thể. Mục đích của việc làm này là để tránh các bệnh lý liên quan đến cột sống nếu như đeo balo đi học quá lớn hay hạn chế việc làm giảm tính thẩm mỹ khi sử dụng.

_

_
_Balo đi học – phù hợp với vóc dáng cơ thể_​
Đa phần thể trạng của các bạn sinh viên nam là khá tương đồng nhau nên việc lựa chọn cũng gần như dễ dàng hơn. Vậy nhưng đối với các bạn sinh viên nữ, hãy thật chú ý khi lựa chọn để chắc chắn chiếc balo đi học của mình phù hợp với vóc dáng cơ thể. Bởi lẽ giờ đây, balo đi học không chỉ để đựng sách vở mà còn trở thành một phụ kiện tôn thêm vẻ đẹp rất nhiều cho phái yếu.

*3. Dựa vào chất liệu và độ bền cấu thành balo để lựa chọn*
Cuối cùng, để lựa chọn một chiếc balo nam / nữ cho sinh viên đi học, bạn đọc hãy chú ý tới chất liệu của sản phẩm. Đây là chi tiết hết sức quan trọng và gần như quyết định tới độ bền của balo đi học. Và đối với các bạn sinh viên, sở hữu một chiếc balo đi học có độ bền cao là việc vô cùng cần thiết. Chúng không chỉ giảm bớt gánh nặng về mặt chi phí mà còn tiết kiệm được rất nhiều thời gian. 

_

_
_Balo đi học – dựa vào chất liệu vải và độ bền_​
Hãy lựa chọn các chất liệu có độ bền cao như balo vải canvas dày dặn hay balo da thật chống thấm nước hay chất liệu chống bám bụi,… Đây đều là những chất liệu được sử dụng phổ biến cho các dòng balo cao cấp nhập ngoại nhưng nay đã xuất hiện tại các sản phẩm “made in Việt Nam”. Nhờ đó mà các bạn sinh viên sẽ có nhiều lựa chọn hơn để có thể tìm mua cho mình một chiếc balo đi học ưng ý nhất. 
Trên đây là 3 tiêu chí lựa chọn balo đi học tốt nhất hiện nay dành cho sinh viên. Hãy cùng chia sẻ ngay với bạn bè và người thân của mình để mọi người cùng được biết và lựa chọn được những sản phẩm balo đi học phù hợp bạn nhé.

_Nguồn: Websosanh _​


----------

